# What has happened to women?!



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

What has happened to women?

I'm genuinely upset... Are there really so few females out there willing to train hard in the gym? Or is it just that nobody has shown/encouraged them to take a new path away from hours on the treadmill or, worse, in front of telly. Women who have started lifting weights have never looked back - why then weight lifting is still such a no-go zone when women set on improving their bodies?

I feel lonely in the gym's weight section as I'm the only person there that p**ses while sitting down. I do have my boyfriend to train with and we support each other, but...it's not the same. I just wish I would have a girl or two (better three) to take over gym with. but nahhh...god only knows where they are!

Maybe this is the wrong forum to post these wonderings as it's a pity how few girlies post here. I love this forum, it's easy to use, nice on the eye and with good sub-sections - apart from Ladie's one... I would want more women folk here to chat to, but Ladie's section seriously needs 'cleaning' out or it's just not encouraging for new members to post there. BUT, that's another story..

So I ask you guys - what are your girlfriends doing while you're at gym? Do you like women that lift weights? Would you encourage girls to take up lifting? Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Because you don't get muscular women in Vogue and Hello you get hangers


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the issue is that fashion dictates body shapes ... i.e size zero ... All u have to do is stop eating... No effort required.... I think it's great when you see women with weights in their hands... There was ONE woman in the gym this morning... She knew her stuff and was switched on and focused.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no opinion on a type of woman l like...

I just like nice people regardless of size, shape etc..


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

would love to have a girlfriend who is into bodybuilding herself.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think Too many woman think lookin like a stick thin school girl is hot and they think its really easy to get big muscles and look like a man so they stay away from weights.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

is there a video of her deadlifting it? i'm looking for advice on good form :whistling:












Tommy10 said:


> I think the issue is that fashion dictates body shapes ... i.e size zero ... All u have to do is stop eating... No effort required.... I think it's great when you see women with weights in their hands... There was ONE woman in the gym this morning... She knew her stuff and was switched on and focused.


Truth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have no opinion on a type of woman l like...
> 
> I just like nice people regardless of size, shape etc..


Agreed, in my job 90% of the people I deal with are woman, and they are all shapes and sizes.

Attracted to lots of them too, funny how image goes out the window when you have a conversation !


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

these put jodie marsh to shame!!

TBH i like my ladies HENCH if they dont have a bigger back than chest i am just not interested!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

So would you generally think it's about fashion and misinformation? I really would want to make weight lifting more popular among females and just want to understand what deamons are there to fight...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena - you are simply going to have to chat to us "weird" boys lol....

no you must have noticed hardcore training evades most chicks?

They are more into treadmill to look fit (good but not much thought and planning required).......very few ladies play our "Game"

the women you have posted are beautiful though x


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus does pole dancing twice a week and has recently cancelled her gym membership as she was getting bored of it and now does an outdoor military style fitness bootcamp session twice a week instead.

The pole dancing is obviously all bodyweight training so makes you incredibly strong.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Avena - you are simply going to have to chat to us "weird" boys lol....
> 
> no you must have noticed hardcore training evades most chicks?
> 
> ...


i Concur


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great post Avena! I've not been training that long really and just started competing, and people treat me like I do something really weird. A girl who lifts weights!?! When girls ask about gym stuff and I mention weights, they pull a face and say 'I dont wanna look like a bloke and be massive' If only it was that easy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Been trying to get my mrs to join in with me on the weights she has been jogging with me but is scared of bulking up, ive been explaining that she will not just blow up and even if she did get a bit too muscular it would be easy to lose the mass if she felt she needed too. Ive been trying so hard to tell her how she will feel better/tighter for foing so and she doesnt have to chuck around hige weights to get a good workout, ive also been showing her the sprinter vs marathon runner physiques to show the difference in body types of people who train for more explosive power vs the endurance training and endless cardio on top of cardio etc.

Shes agreed to give it a try but she goes to a different gum to me so i will be joining there on pay day and getting her doing whatever routine ill be doing to see if she can get in to it, fingers crossed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Avena said:


> So would you generally think it's about fashion and misinformation? I really would want to make weight lifting more popular among females and just want to understand what deamons are there to fight...


99% of men don't find muscular women attractive, that's probably the main reason.

Plus 99% of women are lazy cvnts too. :laugh:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

On a serious note, I genuinely believe that the media influences girls to want to be size 0 or 'curvy' which puts a stop to other options.

Look how much criticism Jodie Marsh got on twitter because people simply don't understand it and think its manly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

On a sidenote i seen a woman really going for it in the gym on her own and her back was awesome, nice tan and tbh she looked stunning. Definately was doing something right


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have no opinion on a type of woman l like...
> 
> I just like nice people regardless of size, shape etc..





R0B said:


> Agreed, in my job 90% of the people I deal with are woman, and they are all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Attracted to lots of them too, funny how image goes out the window when you have a conversation !


Milky, R0B, I don't think it that all other than muscle-builders should be thought of as unattractive. I'm trying to find out where women get negative impression about weights. From their boyfriend comments? From media? I see awoman in the gym that would so obviously benefit from weight training (like re-shaping proportions) but she still chooses to sit on a bike or power-plate for hours...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Keeks:2558348 said:


> Great post Avena! I've not been training that long really and just started competing, and people treat me like I do something really weird. A girl who lifts weights!?! When girls ask about gym stuff and I mention weights, they pull a face and say 'I dont wanna look like a bloke and be massive' If only it was that easy!


Exactly!!

Good luck with your competing keeks


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Like Breda said ,most women are put off using the weights area due to the misconception that they will get too bulky and butch and start looking like a female bodybuilder they see in magazine and on the internet.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Duno but personally wouldnt like a muscular girl, prefer them a bit softer lol x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

apart from maybe John Connors Mum sahra..........., Zena warrior princess (shockingly bad scripts) and Red Sonia (with mental Bridgit0...there arent many female muscle role models....

Men have hundreds....

Avena - perhaps if you explain why YOU like it - it would held explore why other wmen should too?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Like Breda said ,most women are put off using the weights area due to the misconception that they will get too bulky and butch and start looking like a female bodybuilder they see in magazine and on the internet.


I don't think its just woman!

I have seen many men on this forum say if i do squats will i get huge?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Avena said:


> Milky, R0B, I don't think it that all other than muscle-builders should be thought of as unattractive. I'm trying to find out where women get negative impression about weights. From their boyfriend comments? From media? I see awoman in the gym that would so obviously benefit from weight training (like re-shaping proportions) but she still chooses to sit on a bike or power-plate for hours...


Its the media l think..

Just look at how Jodie Marsh was received less than 2 weeks ago.... she was ridiculed for it practically..


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Great post Avena! I've not been training that long really and just started competing, and people treat me like I do something really weird. A girl who lifts weights!?! When girls ask about gym stuff and I mention weights, they pull a face and say 'I dont wanna look like a bloke and be massive' If only it was that easy!


Agree! If only it would be that easy!! 

When i started out, my female relatives were going on about how "male" I will become. Then I showed them the phisiques of female figure competitors, like the ones I posted here, and they all found it beautiful!!

How, were they thinking before a female weight trainee looks like????


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Fat said:


> I don't think its just woman!
> 
> *I have seen many men on this forum say if i do squats will i get huge*?


Really...?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I love that physique on women, much prefer it to the skinny ill look


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The thing is - I'd LOVE to meet a woman who was as into the life as me........but really really really intense sex has got to be a nightmare if you both have a serious DOMS issue lol

"Hurt me baby" may never be so literal lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> apart from maybe John Connors Mum sahra..........., Zena warrior princess (shockingly bad scripts) and Red Sonia (with mental Bridgit0...there arent many female muscle role models....
> 
> Men have hundreds....
> 
> Avena - perhaps if you explain why YOU like it - it would held explore why other wmen should too?


Well, I like weights because it's not a boring way to exercise (unlike hours of cardio), lifting weights has allowed me to reshape my body as I wish (increased hour-glass shape), I got a good booty out of weight training, and now, when I have built muscle, I can eat so much more without putting on fat! Just went trough half a jar of peanut butter... :innocent:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Breda said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> Good luck with your competing keeks


Thanks Breda!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> The thing is - I'd LOVE to meet a woman who was as into the life as me........but really really really intense sex has got to be a nightmare if you both have a serious DOMS issue lol
> 
> "Hurt me baby" may never be so literal lol


Ha, ha - my boyfriend has a "no sex before leg-days" rule or he just can't squat!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Well, I like weights because it's not a boring way to exercise (unlike hours of cardio), lifting weights has allowed me to reshape my body as I wish (increased hour-glass shape), I got a good booty out of weight training, and now, when I have built muscle, I can eat so much more without putting on fat! Just went trough half a jar of peanut butter... :innocent:


So you see sisters..........................come play our game. Become!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha - my boyfriend has a "no sex before leg-days" rule or he just can't squat!


he's obviously GAY lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Avena I couldnt agree more!

The gym I use is huge & I can count on one hand the number of times I've seen other women in it.

its not just this one either as I've used quite a lot of gyms around the area due to travel etc and I have never seen another woman lifting weights :confused1: seen a couple on the machines but they mostly seem to hang around the stepper & exercise bikes.

I've just talked a friend of a friend into doing some weights a few times a week as she is trying to lose weight and although she is pretty fit and active she has hit a wall with her weight loss - we are just doing a simple 5x5 program but she is loving it and always keen & smiling. Previously she had never touched a weight in her life before because she thought she would get to huge!!

I would love to see more women in the gym & enjoying trying something different to the usual weight loss routine.

I think the gym instructors in a lot of the leisure centre type gyms have a lot to answer for, so many times I have watched them doing the inductions with people esp women and basicly telling them to do 20/20/20 on the Xtrainer, bike & stepper and throw in a ton of ab work and wall squats with 2kg dumbels which seems to be the standard protocol - unfortunately these are the sort of gyms women tend to go for as they think they will feel more comfortable than at a more traditional gym which has a much higher percentage of guys to girls. its such a shame really as I can honestly say I have never once had anything but encouragement and friendly banter from the guys in these gyms.

I would love to find another girl (or a few) to train with on a regular basis, its not looking too hopefull though, I need to move lol

:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Avena said:


> Agree! If only it would be that easy!!
> 
> When i started out, my female relatives were going on about how "male" I will become. Then I showed them the phisiques of female figure competitors, like the ones I posted here, and they all found it beautiful!!
> 
> How, were they thinking before a female weight trainee looks like????


This is the response I got from my friends & family, but once they'd seen how I looked when I was ready for my first comp, and the pics from it, they realised that I wasn't going to turn into a female Arnie and now everyones really behind me especially my family.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

willsy said:


> Been trying to get my mrs to join in with me on the weights she has been jogging with me but is scared of bulking up, ive been explaining that she will not just blow up and even if she did get a bit too muscular it would be easy to lose the mass if she felt she needed too. Ive been trying so hard to tell her how she will feel better/tighter for foing so and she doesnt have to chuck around hige weights to get a good workout, ive also been showing her the sprinter vs marathon runner physiques to show the difference in body types of people who train for more explosive power vs the endurance training and endless cardio on top of cardio etc.
> 
> Shes agreed to give it a try but she goes to a different gum to me so i will be joining there on pay day and getting her doing whatever routine ill be doing to see if she can get in to it, fingers crossed


Yeah, fingers crossed.. if she would have a female to show around, train with, maybe look up to, she would be more likely to get the bug. It is that lack of female support circle in the gyms that I see as a part of the problem.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

The gym I go to has two floors. Bottom floor is full of cardio machines, some resistance machines and a dumbbell (up to 10kg) & stretching area. Top floor is full of free weights and resistance machines.

I've only seen a few polish girls upstairs working out with free weights. Majority of women are downstairs slogging it out on the cardio machines. I don't know how those girls do it. I can barely do 5 mins on a cardio machine before I get bored.

BTW is this image you posted Cristina Vujnich?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

My girlfriend does squats, deadlifts, bent rows, lunges.... All the big moves. I won't let her just do cardio alone. She says she actually prefers weight training to cardio. She also does interval training and she's a size 8. It's all good :thumb:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Really...?


Yeah.

Nick greek or whatever his name is (he went to Olympia Expo), he said that he gets huge quickly or something like that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I train 80% of the time in a Fitness first (Kidderminster) and wil be honest - the are the usual plodders (male & female) BUT there are many many girls come in and do resistance training.....a few are in VERY good shape.............TBH i'd say there are more females walking the walk than dudes there


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe if I get a UKM (hinty hinty) T shirt.......................theyd see it - and looksee?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> he's obviously GAY lol


You should see what a muscly woman can do to you.... :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

gummyp said:


> BTW is this image you posted Cristina Vujnich?


yepp. that's her!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> You should see what a muscly woman can do to you.... :lol:


lol...I'll take that beating every day of the weeks lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Avena I couldnt agree more!
> 
> The gym I use is huge & I can count on one hand the number of times I've seen other women in it.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I train 80% of the time in a Fitness first (Kidderminster) and wil be honest - the are the usual plodders (male & female) BUT there are many many girls come in and do resistance training.....a few are in VERY good shape.............TBH i'd say there are more females walking the walk than dudes there


Nothing better than seeing girls all hot and sweaty in the gym, i love to stare at their fcuking asses and their tits!

Oooh this thread is supposed to be about where the females of UKM have gone? :whistling:

Haha jokes :laugh:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Avena said:


> yepp. that's her!


I love her :wub:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Nothing better than seeing girls all hot and sweaty in the gym, i love to stare at their fcuking asses and their tits!
> 
> Oooh this thread is supposed to be about where the females of UKM have gone? :whistling:
> 
> Haha jokes :laugh:


If men gawp at any rounded bits then it's usually to identify the numbers on the heavy plates I'm lifting!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I train 80% of the time in a Fitness first (Kidderminster) and wil be honest - the are the usual plodders (male & female) BUT there are many many girls come in and do resistance training.....a few are in VERY good shape.............TBH i'd say there are more females walking the walk than dudes there


It is plain to see - secret to having more weight lifting chicks in the gym is... Uriel! How it happen they are all there?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

My girlfriend has got into doing weights. Not massively but ive made her a plan and she does it 2 or 3 times a week. its doing her well, makes her feel better and its nice to know im helping her look after herself.

It wouldnt bother me if she didnt do it, she was just curious so i helped her out and she loves it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Uriel! How it happen they are all there?


because I'm there pmsl


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not been into it that long myself but in the gym i go to, only me and probably one or two other females who are seriously into the weights, the rest like has been said many a time are plodders... only interested in the treadmill... but i just love the look on the guys faces- especially the little ones who look like Mr Muscle-when your setting up the smith machine ready for a heavy squating session...

make way for the girls...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> because I'm there pmsl


I thought so... You're like a beacon to the lost ships...:cool:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> I thought so... You're like a beacon to the lost ships...:cool:


pity my wick is so small - i may attract more ships lol

I think - though in a minority - muscle chicks rule our world


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> pity my wick is so small - i may attract more ships lol
> 
> I think - though in a minority - muscle chicks rule our world


Did you just try to balance out your sexist post with a feminist battle cry?! lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Did you just try to balance out your sexist post with a feminist battle cry?! lol


yes, i'm never subtle eh?lol (damn these chicks with brains lol)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyway - it appears we have a new witches coven on UKM - so im out a here lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I really do hope for serious revolution and coven in every village! With more and more celebrities crediting weight-training for their good looks, I might have a chance. Well, somebody should do marketing for female weight-training. Marketing is usually done by companies. Companies are not THAT interested in weight training, because it requires hard work, no fad-inventions and no acai-gooseberry-glacial water-crisp biscuit-diet. Soo..conclusion is, I don't know if I stand a chance in my fight against rooted ideas. :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> I really do hope for serious revolution and coven in every village! With more and more celebrities crediting weight-training for their good looks, I might have a chance. Well, somebody should do marketing for female weight-training. Marketing is usually done by companies. Companies are not THAT interested in weight training, because it requires hard work, no fad-inventions and no acai-gooseberry-glacial water-crisp biscuit-diet. Soo..conclusion is, I don't know if I stand a chance in my fight against rooted ideas. :confused1:


then just do what we do and enjoy your passions and the way they make you look and feel...............out here in the real world - i can go a long time (even in gyms) of seeing men that play with iron.

Do I care?

No - i have been doing this for a long time.......very few men did this back when i started and though more do now - it is STILL a minority thing


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Thing is, I'm a PT and am soon to go on my own business legs. So all the time I have that question rolling in the back of my mind - should I go with what's popular, paint the house over, carry on lying to women that sitting on a vibritaing plate will change their body-shape or stop contributing to all this big lie and go with what I believe works. It is risky to try to change what people have been made to believe, but..welll...somebody must try. They have done it to some extent in America - female figure and bikini comps are on height of their popularity.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the really fit strong knowledgeable female PT's I know - have mostly middle aged male fat business clients and IMO - most of those are trying to bone them....I wish it wasn't that way but that is how it looks....some guys think £30 per hour buys them more than a training session.

I hope you have more luck


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Women get massive and bulky muscles if they lift weights... or so they predict..

Thats why they dont bother..


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

As I said in a previous post, I spent the weekend at Pontins at Camber sands(yeah I know real fu.kin jettsetter)Anyway, every year me & two mates and 4/5 women, go there for a fitness weekend.2000 plus people mainly women, participating in exercise classes.You know the stuff, ridng bikes that go nowhere, jumping up and down on plastic boxes.You would think that the great majority would be in great shape.Well they aint.Most have very average amounts of bodyfat,and even the skinny ones are "skinny fat" You can count on one hand the amount who had any muscle tone.

The usual response is "I dont want big muscles" To which the standard reply is "dont worry you wont"For some reason they just cant believe it.

Likely they would want all to believe they "workout" to keep fit.Boll.ocks.They work out in the misguided belief, it will allow them to eat more cakes, whilst not getting fatter.

If only they were taught that If they embarked on a lifting regime (I dont mean faffing around on a leg extension) the same as men do, Squats, deads, chins, dips etc, the resultant muscle would not only improve their appearance,but allow them the luxury of being able to eat more.

However, lifting weights properly is hard work.You cant watch the tv ,check your nails or discuss last nights Corrie, when your deadlifting.

They will therefore be constantly locked into the perpetual curcuit, of diet, exercise, disapointment.

I think it might have been Arthur Jones who said "Its real tough to sell hard work"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Good post essexboy, you can literally tell what a persons lifestyle, discipline and work(out) ethic is at glance


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I love toned women! hate big muscley girls but deffo like abit of muscle and nice abs!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

essexboy said:


> As I said in a previous post, I spent the weekend at Pontins at Camber sands(yeah I know real fu.kin jettsetter)Anyway, every year me & two mates and 4/5 women, go there for a fitness weekend.2000 plus people mainly women, participating in exercise classes.You know the stuff, ridng bikes that go nowhere, jumping up and down on plastic boxes.You would think that the great majority would be in great shape.Well they aint.Most have very average amounts of bodyfat,and even the skinny ones are "skinny fat" You can count on one hand the amount who had any muscle tone.
> 
> The usual response is "I dont want big muscles" To which the standard reply is "dont worry you wont"For some reason they just cant believe it.
> 
> ...


Essex - did you go to Camber Sands last weekend or the weekend before? My girlfriend was there about 10 days ago with a bunch of female pt's who were allegedly there to learn stuff. But from what I heard, it was just like you said although she said she did get quite a buzz from the huge classes. Personally, never ever done a single class in my life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Avena said:


> Milky, R0B, I don't think it that all other than muscle-builders should be thought of as unattractive. I'm trying to find out where women get negative impression about weights. From their boyfriend comments? From media? I see awoman in the gym that would so obviously benefit from weight training (like re-shaping proportions) but she still chooses to sit on a bike or power-plate for hours...


I was going from a general perspective, rather than a BB one.

Media is the devil today so the the image of "beauty" has become very uniform in society.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I Do like a woman who puts good effort into her physique......It shows in their confidence also........imo anyway


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

neurospike7 said:


> Essex - did you go to Camber Sands last weekend or the weekend before? My girlfriend was there about 10 days ago with a bunch of female pt's who were allegedly there to learn stuff. But from what I heard, it was just like you said although she said she did get quite a buzz from the huge classes. Personally, never ever done a single class in my life.


Hi Neuro , it was last weekend.Couldnt take much more of it.After watching the "entertainment",Gareth Gates murdering livin on a prayer, and summer of 69,I left at 6am on Sunday!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think that the times are changing now...size zero used to be the desired thing but lately I've noticed that the women flaunting themselves in the 'music' videos have more weight to them...the skinny helpless look is dieing out in my opinion,. I certainly aspire to be more msucular and no longer want to be small.

Great picture examples by the way  The women look wonderful!! I'm tearing up with jealousy! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> I think that the times are changing now...size zero used to be the desired thing but lately I've noticed that the women flaunting themselves in the 'music' videos have more weight to them...the skinny helpless look is dieing out in my opinion,. I certainly aspire to be more msucular and no longer want to be small.
> 
> Great picture examples by the way  The women look wonderful!! I'm tearing up with jealousy! :laugh:


Yup I've noticed same. Also that comments in magazines are more flattering towards more naturally healthy sized people rather than mega skinny ones and that they are making complimentary comments on good abs on girls etc, and that tv shows etc are using bigger sized models (ie NORMAL) rather than catwalk style ones.

TBH.... I don't really care if other girls lift weights or not. The fewer that do, means the better the rest of us look.... :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The fashion industry, media, pretty much every industry is run by men and as most men prefer a weak woman they will continue t oportray them as they see fit.

Sad but true.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> The fashion industry, media, pretty much every industry is run by men and as most men prefer a weak woman they will continue t oportray them as they see fit.
> 
> Sad but true.


I have heard of a theory that the stick thin cat walk models are selected because so many fashion designrs are gay and desire young, 'athletic' men....not sure if there's truth in that though!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

[quote name=Zara-Leoni; TBH.... I don't really care if other girls lift weights or not. The fewer that do' date=' means the better the rest of us look.... :lol:

Had not thought of this.............very true though


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Katy said:


> I have heard of a theory that the stick thin cat walk models are selected because so many fashion designrs are gay and desire young, 'athletic' men....not sure if there's truth in that though!


Would make sense!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> I have heard of a theory that the stick thin cat walk models are selected because so many fashion designrs are gay and desire young, 'athletic' men....not sure if there's truth in that though!


half glad they didnt all want bumming off big hairy bear types - theyd have selected big fat models with face bush..............Portugese women would have loved it pmsl


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Katy said:


> I have heard of a theory that the stick thin cat walk models are selected because so many fashion designrs are gay and desire young, 'athletic' men....not sure if there's truth in that though!


It's as well easier to cut the fabric to the frame that is straight up and down... For clothes to fit me, they must be cut to shape or elasticated - yeah, baby, yeah! :lol:

That's why I don't iron anything - everything I own is stretch-on :lol:


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Personally no I would never date a woman who trains to the extent of bodybuilding, I can appreciate the hard work that goes into it but from a sex appeal side it does nothing for me. My lass trains in the gym doing cardio and light weights to tone nothing more and thats the way I like it.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

UKBenC said:


> Personally no I would never date a woman who trains to the extent of bodybuilding, I can appreciate the hard work that goes into it but from a sex appeal side it does nothing for me. My lass trains in the gym doing cardio and light weights to tone nothing more and thats the way I like it.


Well, you can't "train" to bodybuilding extent. There's much more going in to it, so your lady can deadlift away without needing to shave her face in the mornings!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

UKBenC said:


> Personally no I would never date a woman who trains to the extent of bodybuilding, I can appreciate the hard work that goes into it but from a sex appeal side it does nothing for me. My lass trains in the gym doing cardio and light weights to tone nothing more and thats the way I like it.


well - a school leaver would out gun you anyway bro x lol


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd date a bodybuilding woman but end it the day she bench'd higher than me!!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Avena said:


> Well, you can't "train" to bodybuilding extent. There's much more going in to it, so your lady can deadlift away without needing to shave her face in the mornings!


Well IMO you can, theres training to tone and there's training to be a bodybuilder they are 2 different things to me. My lass trains just enough to keep her toned where as these ladies who do it for shows will be on a whole different level..........thats how I see it anyway


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Uriel said:


> well - a school leaver would out gun you anyway bro x lol


haha i'd argue with you but your probably right!!  im still a noob round these parts anyway


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

UKBenC said:


> Well IMO you can, theres training to tone and there's training to be a bodybuilder they are 2 different things to me. My lass trains just enough to keep her toned where as these ladies who do it for shows will be on a whole different level..........thats how I see it anyway


It's good she trains whatever the way she does it! :thumb:


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Avena said:


> It's good she trains whatever the way she does it! :thumb:


She could do with some extra motivation though so if you have any tips please share :thumbup1:


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> She could do with some extra motivation though so if you have any tips please share


Call her a fat cow, bitch slap her thighs and say "Wibble Wobble!" :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

UKBenC said:


> Personally no I would never date a woman who trains to the extent of bodybuilding, I can appreciate the hard work that goes into it but from a sex appeal side it does nothing for me. My lass trains in the gym doing cardio and light weights to tone nothing more and thats the way I like it.


Men are naturally programmed to like the curves of women i suppose.

I find a bit of muscle on a woman attractive but yes there is obviously a limit as to how muscley i like them.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Each to their own. Dont see the need for the Lady to train. I only do it for enjoyment and becasue I play sport. I dont think everyone should train, whoever feels they benefit.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

UKBenC said:


> She could do with some extra motivation though so if you have any tips please share :thumbup1:


Has she watched videos on youtube of girlies training? Always gives me extra motivation on lazy days. Here's some good examples:











And she definately would like all of Lyzabeth Lopez videos - that's what got me to start weights!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I think certain people realy suit looking athletic others dont


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

End of the day a lot of men find muscularly women attractive. A lot don't. A lot of women find muscularly men attractive, a lot don't. I think a lot of the 'old' way we found men and women attractive in are somewhat changing. Just look at women over the last 50 years and how its changed. We see it in the way it is now and think its been like that since year dot, but it hasn't!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Call her a fat cow, bitch slap her thighs and say "Wibble Wobble!" :lol:


Ive tried that mate it didnt go down to well lol



Avena said:


> Has she watched videos on youtube of girlies training? Always gives me extra motivation on lazy days. Here's some good examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent thanks i'll pass them onto her


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> Ive tried that mate it didnt go down to well lol


Works for me, only downside is I end up eating a lot of Salad for a couple of weeks! :001_tt2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Men are naturally programmed to like the curves of women i suppose.
> 
> I find a bit of muscle on a woman attractive but yes there is obviously a limit as to how muscley i like them.


you like a Lady with chest hair, a beard, a low voice, a penis, testicles and a name like Eric or Barry....... lol.....a


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Worried they'll get to "hench"


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Like Breda said ,most women are put off using the weights area due to the misconception that they will get too bulky and butch and start looking like a female bodybuilder they see in magazine and on the internet.


Plus most women think muscle turns to fat when they stop training.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my wife trains nearly as much as me and she is the uk`s strongest woman also she is looking into bodybuilding , women that train are out there .


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

me personally i think it would be nice if they could get somewhere in between not ripped and huge but not skinny just a nice overall slim figure with very mild workouts...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Am I the only one here getting hacked off by bro science on this thread? A mild workout or similar won't do jack. You either grow muscle or you don't, you either cut fat away or you don't. If you find you are putting on muscle too much, lower your calories or increase cardio. There ain't a half way house for muscle.

No wonder must women don't understand it LOL


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Great post Avena! :rockon:

Sure thing I am not Fatima Whitbread, I wouldn't like to be. BUT I have ripples in all the right places. I said ripples. :001_tt2: Prob is having a bit of feathering on the delts, or carved abs seems to start this female green with envy attitude, but can't b assd themselves so then bitching kicks in.

I find girls come in three types:

*1.*. The girls who are ultra paraniod about fat, so they do gym just to burn burn burn those calories - on a panic to absolve themselves from all that weekend wine/takeaway

*2.* Then there are the girls who panic diet before their 2 weeks in spain holiday so they starve, or drink SUGAR CLOGGED slim-fast FK up their metab, and gain 7lbs in 2 days whilst abroad... then moan

*3.* Then there are the girls who are 'settled' had a baby and have just morphed into a waynetta slob, whilst their newish husband has had enough and plays away, leaving her to the 3rd box of family size Cadbury Milk tray

Very rarely do you get a girl who is like I consider 'fit' Toned, lean, & dedicated. I think this is because of the media. Chances are the media are always over HYPING thin-ness. AND over hyping easy-fixes. Women dont want to turn to the long term dedication route. They want it all with no effort, results tomorrow.

Papers are always slagging off chubbys. (even women who might be only Marilyn Monroes size) So with that combination in mind, Thin is in. It always will be.

Finally Kate Middleton has now sealed the fate of anything BUT skinny "petite and sweet" being good. But Jezzz IMHO, she look blooming awful & unhealthy

I did a straw poll once, and was amazed how many guys would loved to be locked in the strong thighs of Xena Warrior Princess rather than Kate Moss


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa [URL=Lazarou:2560185]Lazarou:2560185[/URL] said:


> Am I the only one here getting hacked off by bro science on this thread? A mild workout or similar won't do jack. You either grow muscle or you don't, you either cut fat away or you don't. If you find you are putting on muscle too much, lower your calories or increase cardio. There ain't a half way house for muscle.
> 
> No wonder must women don't understand it LOL


No you're not the only one I just couldn't be assed to say anything as I can see it turning into another females with muscle debate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Great post Avena! :rockon:
> 
> Sure thing I am not Fatima Whitbread, I wouldn't like to be. BUT I have ripples in all the right places. I said ripples. :001_tt2: Prob is having a bit of feathering on the delts, or carved abs seems to start this female green with envy attitude, but can't b assd themselves so then bitching kicks in.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree on both counts.......I think Kate Middleton looks stunning, and much prefer Kate moss to Xena........Just because I never found LL that attractive....(Although her old mans music was awesome). I do prefer women who train though, mayube not the suoer heavily muscled look but then again not totally against it......Depends on the Boat I suppose


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

love this thread !!! ...finally someone singing of the same hymn sheet as me !


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Avena said:


> Women who have started lifting weights have never looked back - why then weight lifting is still such a no-go zone when women set on improving their bodies?
> 
> I


not everyone would see it as an improvement.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Am I the only one here getting hacked off by bro science on this thread? A mild workout or similar won't do jack. You either grow muscle or you don't, you either cut fat away or you don't. If you find you are putting on muscle too much, lower your calories or increase cardio. There ain't a half way house for muscle.
> 
> No wonder must women don't understand it LOL


Must agree- you are not the only one noticing this. There are no "mild" workouts that could bring ANY results worth having. It's like if you want to really burn that fat, you would have to do long cardio, lots of it and some tough interval/circuit training on top of that. You wouldn't think that slow leisurely 10min walk to local KFC would do the job! Same about weights - want that ass stop going south, work it hard! Want hour-glass shape - work those shoulders, heavy! Need a boob lift? Incline bench-press!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

HJL said:


> not everyone would see it as an improvement.


Wouldn't see as improvement what?! Flat stomach, even, firm no-cellulite thighs, round ass, toned arms,dancer's posture, dress size 8? :confused1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Avena said:


> Wouldn't see as improvement what?! Flat stomach, even, firm no-cellulite thighs, round ass, toned arms,dancer's posture, dress size 8? :confused1:


No, they only see the extreme results and think thats what an average woman looks like after a bit of effort. Erm, I think not. Takes YEARS even on gear!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

My girlfriend is currently working out hard 3 x a week, lots of squats,lunges,deadlift, much more.

She looks great after having two kids,and has always had a good body, now she trains to build her hips and glutes and enhance her curves and keep everything firm and works very well.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Avena said:


> Wouldn't see as improvement what?! Flat stomach, even, firm no-cellulite thighs, round ass, toned arms,dancer's posture, dress size 8? :confused1:


although some of the pictures you show have very pretty faces., which i love. none of there bodies are for a woman which i would like.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> No, they only see the extreme results and think thats what an average woman looks like after a bit of effort. Erm, I think not. Takes YEARS even on gear!


Thanks.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

HJL said:


> although some of the pictures you show have very pretty faces., which i love. none of there bodies are for a woman which i would like.


Those pics, every single one are of athletes. Of women who are in fitness/figure professionally. Agree, maybe not to everyones liking, but that's their JOB to look like sportswomen. They have trained many years, every day, often twice a day + cardio.

For general woman attending gym 3 x a week introducing weight training would bring the desirable results I mentioned before. The same gym membership price, 5 times the results!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

UKBenC said:


> Personally no I would never date a woman who trains to the extent of bodybuilding, I can appreciate the hard work that goes into it but from a sex appeal side it does nothing for me. My lass trains in the gym doing cardio and light weights to tone nothing more and thats the way I like it.


Scared they'd out gun you mate......? :whistling:





Avena said:


> Well, you can't "train" to bodybuilding extent. There's much more going in to it, so your lady can deadlift away without needing to shave her face in the mornings!


Well put :thumbup1:



UKBenC said:


> Well IMO you can, theres training to tone and there's training to be a bodybuilder they are 2 different things to me. My lass trains just enough to keep her toned where as these ladies who do it for shows will be on a whole different level..........thats how I see it anyway


Have you seen natural female bodybuilders on stage?

Unless the lass has OUTSTANDING genetics, or is not natural, Iris Kyle she will never be.......

Can't believe how much ignorance you still see on bodybuilding forums...... 



FemaleWarrior said:


> Great post Avena! :rockon:
> 
> Sure thing I am not Fatima Whitbread, I wouldn't like to be. BUT I have ripples in all the right places. I said ripples. :001_tt2: Prob is having a bit of feathering on the delts, or carved abs seems to start this female green with envy attitude, but can't b assd themselves so then bitching kicks in.
> 
> ...


Agree with every single part except the Kate Middleton part. She may not train.... but nobody is obligated to, and I don't think she looks unhealthy tbh. But you're spot on with all the rest :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> My girlfriend is currently working out hard 3 x a week, lots of squats,lunges,deadlift, much more.
> 
> She looks great after having two kids,and has always had a good body, now she trains to build her hips and glutes and enhance her curves and keep everything firm and works very well.


And she looks mint too :thumbup1:



HJL said:


> although some of the pictures you show have very pretty faces., which i love. none of there bodies are for a woman which i would like.


Thats cos they are bigger than you mate........ Yet - they are still small.... :whistling:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> No you're not the only one I just couldn't be assed to say anything as I can see it turning into another females with muscle debate


I think those debates are only friutless (if that's what you mean) if they take the wrong turn. To base opinions on comparisons drawn between Victoria Beckham type and Iris Kyle really is ridiculous. There is the "normal" woman in the middle that wants to be toned (as they say), slim, shapely, but is afraid of result-bringing weights work. I do want treads like this to be around if only for some woman to read and think. Maybe watch one youtube video or two. Maybe ask girls here or in her gym for advice.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Avena:2560701 said:


> I think those debates are only friutless (if that's what you mean) if they take the wrong turn. To base opinions on comparisons drawn between Victoria Beckham type and Iris Kyle really is ridiculous. There is the "normal" woman in the middle that wants to be toned (as they say), slim, shapely, but is afraid of result-bringing weights work. I do want treads like this to be around if only for some woman to read and think. Maybe watch one youtube video or two. Maybe ask girls here or in her gym for advice.


What I was trying to say is usually these types of threads turn into "i do/don't find women with muscle attractive for x y z reason" and that is not what this is about.

I'm all for this thread Avena because I know exactly what you are getting at, I just hope it stays on point so if any females do stumble on it, it will hopefully encourage them to get off the treadmill and into the weights room


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> What I was trying to say is usually these types of threads turn into "i do/don't find women with muscle attractive for x y z reason" and that is not what this is about.
> 
> I'm all for this thread Avena because I know exactly what you are getting at, I just hope it stays on point so if any females do stumble on it, it will hopefully encourage them to get off the treadmill and into the weights room


Yepp, I know you know what I mean :thumb:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

theyre quite nice, i mean i would take them out to a harvester or something but they'll be paying their own way


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i trained last year as a gym and PT, the ladies who undertook the course a small percentage used weights mainly machine weights no free weights at all

why is this?........... in my opinion the media, and magazines, with there size zero models, i use the word models but there anything but model professionals, there extremely thin with little to no muscle mass and have terrible diets and lifestyles, and use large amounts of class A drugs to keep the weight down, not true for all but its been well reported

why does the media not do a better job at educating women and men to stay active and fit?

i truely believe our goverments like the population as a whole to be sick, so large drug corporations, alcohol and cigarete companies make a killing(no pune intended)

in the ROI, the price of a 20pack of **** is to be over 9euro in the months before xmas,tobacco companies sell a 20 pack to the goverment at E1,80cent so thats a profit of 7euro on every pack of 20

they reckon this will force ppl to 30,000 to kick the habit,If they do manage them Nos the exchequer would lose OVER 1.5MILL a wk, i think upto 1 in3 smoke in ireland with a pop of just under 4.5m, thats a lot of cash

i dont agree ppl will just buy there cigs of the street dealers and who knows whats in them cigaretes,getting back to how we view women and why so few use weights

we as consumers are not buying into anymore at last it seems, there are plus size models, still not getting the point but at least these girls consume calories and look healthy

AVENA id stay true to your ideals, as a PT i think you should educate the ladies 1st before you get them lifting free weights etc when you 1st start with them

women think to eat less drink lots of water and do mountains of cardio is how to get in shape, it does work but only as long as she sticks to the routine

if only ladies would lose thefear of the weights, they could eat quite frequently, do alot less cardio and get a body that they desire in weeks,a body that undertakes a weight traing routine will build muscle that will always be burning up the calories even when there watching eastenders

they gotta get some basics of food down to, if the body aint getting enough protein it will stael it from the muscles and not suprisingly the ladies think there back wards plan is working cause they will lose weight when they under eat and do extensive cardio

the effects of yoYo dieting is the stretching of the fascia of the skin and leads to skin sagging of ones bodies,of course to many women will or are going under the knife to amend theis problem

or a procedure i read about today which is been done in the ireland is to inject a persons own blood into the cheeks and facial area so the client looks more youthful,weve all seen ppl who lose weight but it dont suit there face, they look older and more unhealthy

education is the key and good trainers who care like yoursels AVENA


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

jake87 said:


> theyre quite nice, i mean i would take them out to a harvester or something but they'll be paying their own way


My man pays.. Hope he doesn't swap me for only salad munching stick-lady coz it's cheaper... :crying: I mean I eat salads too but with snails (for protein) - they really taste lovely!


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

jake87 said:


> theyre quite nice, i mean i would take them out to a harvester or something but they'll be paying their own way


Harvester OOOhh simply chicken & jacket potato SORTED!!!!!


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Avena said:


> My man pays.. Hope he doesn't swap me for only salad munching stick-lady coz it's cheaper... :crying: I mean I eat salads too but with snails (for protein) - they really taste lovely!


eating snails,are you really bear grillis in disguise? saw him munching on a few tasty morsills lastnite on discovery,nasty............


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> why is this?........... in my opinion the media, and magazines, with there size zero models, i use the word models but there anything but model professionals, there extremely thin with little to no muscle mass and have terrible diets and lifestyles, and use large amounts of class A drugs to keep the weight down, not true for all but its been well reported


Ohh, I remembered watching Britains Next Topmodel I think, There was this 17 y.o. girl like really thin. Extremely thin for everyday folk actually. Size 6. So designers attacked her for having too "muscular" thighs. (When in fact, she just has proportions that way - narrow shoulders, bigger hips.) Girl said - yes, I'm running sometimes. You know what they did? Asked her to stop exercising! Completely!

On the calories she's surviving on and with no exercise it just means one thing: muscles wasting away..

And there are young girls watching and admiring this show.. What example it gives? Exercise = big thighs = rejection  :cursing:

On my gym program that girl would exercise her shoulders, balance out her phisique and would be one sexy bi*ch that we all envy. Yeah, but that's not on in modelling...


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Avena said:


> Ohh, I remembered watching Britains Next Topmodel I think, There was this 17 y.o. girl like really thin. Extremely thin for everyday folk actually. Size 6. So designers attacked her for having too "muscular" thighs. (When in fact, she just has proportions that way - narrow shoulders, bigger hips.) Girl said - yes, I'm running sometimes. You know what they did? Asked her to stop exercising! Completely!
> 
> On the calories she's surviving on and with no exercise it just means one thing: muscles wasting away..
> 
> ...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Harvester OOOhh simply chicken & jacket potato SORTED!!!!!


WARRIOR!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

My girlfriend study's Ju Jitsu with me and has recently got into Kettlebell type stuff, it's perfect as she doesn't want to get massive, just a bit stronger and generally fitter. The kettleworx program thing (I downloaded it, wasn't paying £70 for it) is really good, lots of enthasis on thighs and legs in general, which is perfect since Ju Jitsu contains a lot of throws and even with good technique it can be difficult for a 8 odd stone girl to throw 15+ stone of me lol

But that is really as far as it goes, she isnt' looking to become a bodybuilder or get massive lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> But that is really as far as it goes, she isnt' looking to become a bodybuilder or get massive lol


And she WONT lifting weights.

Do you lot have ANY idea what it takes for a girl to put on size?????


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And she WONT lifting weights.
> 
> Do you lot have ANY idea what it takes for a girl to put on size?????


I'm pretty sure if she was lifting heavy weights she would start to beef up a bit? Even without extra calories


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

The girly doing the pull-downs rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Who is she?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had a date with a former miss universe (not mentioning names) she was strong as fuk ! Lifted me over her back while I was seated and trust me I'm not light! Had the best glutes ever and banged like a monster, trust me "normal" women would not have that kind of thrusting power because the damn bitch could rep out 180kgs on squats that would put most geezers ( including me) to shame! Was anoying tho training with her at her local gym because skinny lil douchebags would hoard round the squat rack as if she was a circus freak show!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And she WONT lifting weights.
> 
> *Do you lot have ANY idea what it takes for a girl to put on size?????*


Its fairly clear, no!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> I'm pretty sure if she was lifting heavy weights she would start to beef up a bit? Even without extra calories


Sorry for being dull but can you explain that in a way that I can understand. Gaining muscle without calories to do so. How does this work buddy?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Have you seen natural female bodybuilders on stage?
> 
> Unless the lass has OUTSTANDING genetics, or is not natural, Iris Kyle she will never be.......
> 
> Can't believe how much ignorance you still see on bodybuilding forums......


Now im completely confused I am not comparing my lass to a bodybuilder or anything like that :confused1:

Im not sure where you have come up with the Iris Kyle comment from all I have said is to me there is 2 different types of training.

1: those who train to look good and tone ie mostly cardio and light weights

2: those who train to gain muscle ie heavier weights (bodybuilders)

I am unsure where the ignorance is? :confused1:

and yes the ladies on stage would out gun me but thats ok im not in it for the competition :tongue:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

UKBenC said:


> Now im completely confused I am not comparing my lass to a bodybuilder or anything like that :confused1:
> 
> Im not sure where you have come up with the Iris Kyle comment from all I have said is to me there is 2 different types of training.
> 
> ...


Tone? Heavier weights? Explain please how this works matey?

You cannot tone muscle. Its impossible. You either gain muscle (with calorie surplus) or lose fat and expose muscle with calorie deficit.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Tone? Heavier weights? Explain please how this works matey?
> 
> You cannot tone muscle. Its impossible. You either gain muscle (with calorie surplus) or lose fat and expose muscle with calorie deficit.


From what ive been told, which may well be false, our lass does cardio and uses light weights with high reps rather than heavy weights at lower reps which would increase the muscle mass quicker.

and by toned I mean keep the body looking tight rather than making the muscle bigger. May well be me not explaining myself but here's what I mean.

Toned body:










Bodybuilder:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry mate, you've been told rubbish. You either build muscle (the process itself takes years and year) or lose fat. You cannot tone. Hell can you define what tone actually means? Its a buzz word gyms use mate to con people into PT assistance.

The muscle the lower lady carries is down to huge amounts of calories, training and quite possibly gear to achieve. The one at the top doesn't need to train tbh and if she does, a light level of cardio would achieve that. Muscle can only be built with a fuel source and unless you drastically increase calories you aren't going to see a huge amount.

I doubt your lady could actually lift what would be considered heavy weights. Even if she does, without sufficient fuel she will do very little. She may gain a little muscle from the protein in her diet going towards protein synthesis but the reality she would achieve very little if any muscle gain.

This is why most people struggle spin their wheels with muscle gain - they don't eat enough


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Sorry mate, you've been told rubbish. You either build muscle (the process itself takes years and year) or lose fat. You cannot tone. Hell can you define what tone actually means? Its a buzz word gyms use mate to con people into PT assistance.
> 
> The muscle the lower lady carries is down to huge amounts of calories, training and quite possibly gear to achieve. The one at the top doesn't need to train tbh and if she does, a light level of cardio would achieve that. Muscle can only be built with a fuel source and unless you drastically increase calories you aren't going to see a huge amount.
> 
> ...


Mate I think we have gone waaay of topic here, does it really matter what its called? All im saying is my lass trains and does so by having a good diet, doing cardio and light weights which will eventually get her to her goal. She has no interest in eating loads to lift loads, again waaaaay off topic lol.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive had alot of talks with girls i know about weight training and they all think that if they lift a few weights their going to get really muscly really fast 'bulky' comes up often. They want the low muscle, low-fat look which they see in the media.

As a guy with over average muscle i find it hard to find clothes that fit. Jeans are too tight, shirts crease up around the shoulders, if i buy large t-shirts i look like soldier boy, and medium is too tight. Women care alot more about fashion usually and i they would strugle to find nice fitting clothes like i do. Im happy to wear v-neck tshirt and tracksuit bottoms to uni and when i do manual work. But the girls i know wouldnt.

Personally i find low bodyfat and some muscle the most attractive, i hate the word 'toned' but that is the word that most people associate with the look im talking about. But then maybe girls dont all work out to be more attractive, being more attractive is a bonus to me not the main reason i train.

Also girls have seen these pictures of women that have taken steroids and become really masculinised. They have huge muscles, strong jawlines and speak with deep voices, women think if they do a couple deadlifts they will turn into one of these female hulks.

This next bit might be controversial but in my experience women are less determined to improve themselves than men, in evolutionary terms mens brains are hard wired to outcompete other men, women have never had to compete for men they can have sex very quicky if they decide they want it. So when it comes to that last egg to eat or last set of heavy squats alot of women just dont have the drive to push through the pain barrier.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

*UKBenC *- You are missing my point. The concept of what you think will build muscle is wrong mate. My point is that you cannot accidentally get big. It doesn't work like that. Ignore the talk of your misses.

The point I'm trying to raise on this thread women don't get huge simply by lifting weights, be it light or heavy. Weight is only a small amount of the equation. Women who are larger do so by choices in their diet, rest, supplemention and finally training.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And just to add light weight high reps would be muscular endurance not "toneing"


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> *UKBenC *- You are missing my point. The concept of what you think will build muscle is wrong mate. My point is that you cannot accidentally get big. It doesn't work like that. Ignore the talk of your misses.
> 
> The point I'm trying to raise on this thread women don't get huge simply by lifting weights, be it light or heavy. Weight is only a small amount of the equation. Women who are larger do so by choices in their diet, rest, supplemention and finally training.


My bad mate. I know you cant accidently get big I have been down that road myself training without proper diet and our lass is understanding more and more that diet is the key and if she sways from it she might aswell not bother at all. I do understand what your saying and appreciate the information, what shes been told though by PT's and also numerous female athletes/bodybuilders is that if she introduces light weights and routines which work the parts of her body she wants to 'tone/make tighter/loose fat from' then this will speed up the process. So far all the information has worked, shes doing more exercises to help 'tone' her stomach and rear end which is working.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

The way I see it and experience tells me: woman in the first picture could be very young or just naturally thin. Like many top-models are. Well, lucky her! But an average woman here, in Kent, ain't no top-model. Average size 16-18. These women have never exercised, maybe have unsuccessfully dieted for years. So they decide to join the gym. Under wrong guidance or stagnant ideas, they pound away on exercise bike while not eating enough. Results? Messing up diet and not getting results at all, Saggy skin from not having any muscle support underneath, boredom and quitting the gym in a months time. Cardio + lifting weights is the way to go if a woman wants to look good in a stretchy dress!

Toning? It's urban myth. *Weight that does not require effort *, hovever light or heavy that is, will not bring improvements in body-shape. The same way like leisurely walk will not help you lose weight as 30mins of sprint training.

Anyways. I'm a woman. I used to be a muffin-top. Now I'm doing bodybuilding routines most days of the week. I'm natural. I even plan to compete in spring. But this is how I look in photo-shoot. Scary bodybuilder, eh?

Before weight training, but WITH running:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

After weight training, posing at home and for "soft" photo-shoot:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Why does the womens section need cleaning out? out of interest.

Personally its a rarety to find a women who trains as dilligently and consistently as oneself- that is why i am going out with a little piggy. ( nah she isnt fat- just not toned )


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

look very good in those pics ( im not leering by the way- genuinly u have a good figure )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

UKBenC:2561152 said:


> My bad mate. I know you cant accidently get big I have been down that road myself training without proper diet and our lass is understanding more and more that diet is the key and if she sways from it she might aswell not bother at all. I do understand what your saying and appreciate the information, what shes been told though by PT's and also numerous female athletes/bodybuilders is that if she introduces light weights and routines which work the parts of her body she wants to 'tone/make tighter/loose fat from' then this will speed up the process. So far all the information has worked, shes doing more exercises to help 'tone' her stomach and rear end which is working.


My man, your Mrs is not spot reducing fat from any area of her choosing, this is impossible but she is losing fat from her whole body, if its coming away from the areas she wants then that's great.

Can you stop using the word "tone" please mate, its been explained to you that "toneing" by doing a particular exercise is again impossible and its bf% alone that will bring out definition/"tone"


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

laurie g said:


> look very good in those pics ( im not leering by the way- genuinly u have a good figure )


I better do. I deadlift and bench press damn hard for it!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Avena said:


> After weight training, posing at home and for "soft" photo-shoot:
> 
> View attachment 65705
> View attachment 65706
> View attachment 65707


hi


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

> *Losing body fat*
> 
> There is a myth that working a specific muscle will burn away the fat covering the muscles. However, have a think about it - if you're right-handed or right footed, during your life you would have used your right leg or right arm millions more than the other I assume? Therefore assuming individual areas of fat removal/reduction could exist; your right arm would be cut to the bone and covered in muscle whilst your left would be wobbly and fat!
> 
> ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm am leering and you look hott before but hotter after.

Did you say you had a boyfriend 

The thing is a lot of women would be very happy to look how you looked in your first photo.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> I just find there's too much irrelevant info. Otherwise I would have posted this thread there and some more topics, but it just would get lost there.. Have seen on other muscle forums all ladies discussing their training/diets/periods in one place so it makes for more close feel and new readers can straight away find whats current in women's fitness.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love girls that train hard and do weights I think its pretty sexy (though none of my mates understand it and think I'm wierd lol). Women that mess around with test and other PEDs however have taken it too far IMO and thats a real turn off for me anyway...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

..... Double post .......


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm am leering and you look hott before but hotter after.
> 
> Did you say you had a boyfriend
> 
> The thing is a lot of women would be very happy to look how you looked in your first photo.


Breda, you can wait out - maybe I suddenly grow huge traps and square jaw out of all those protein shakes I'm having (can I mention creatine on this forum?) and then sure I would have to look for a new boyfriend! :cool2: 

And yes, nothing bad with running to do the "reshape-my-body" program partly. But the key to finish it with a shiny glaze on top is...weights!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> My man, your Mrs is not spot reducing fat from any area of her choosing, this is impossible but she is losing fat from her whole body, if its coming away from the areas she wants then that's great.
> 
> Can you stop using the word "tone" please mate, its been explained to you that "toneing" by doing a particular exercise is again impossible and its bf% alone that will bring out definition/"tone"


I understand that whats happening is shes loosing fat from all over its just that the places that have the most fat are the places she wants to concentrate on so its a win win for her.

I will continue to use the word tone cause to me its not about toneing a muscle its more the shape of a body, if you dont like it then thats fair enough I understand that but it wont change anything.



Papa Lazarou said:


> ..


Thanks for that read i'll pass on the info to her. If she continues to do light weights this would be better than just cardio yes? will the light weights help burn off fat quicker, is there any point in targetting specific body parts or would it be just as good doing a variation of different routines?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

A full variation of routine mate - a full body workout. Stops over working muscle and allows it to repair itself.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> A full variation of routine mate - a full body workout. Stops over working muscle and allows it to repair itself.


Nice one I'll let her know, she'll be happy to hear that too she's been told to do crunches and use the ab machine to work her core to loose the fat/muffin tops but she doesnt like doing the same thing over and over


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> Thanks for that read i'll pass on the info to her. If she continues to do light weights this would be better than just cardio yes? will the light weights help burn off fat quicker, is there any point in targetting specific body parts or would it be just as good doing a variation of different routines?


...and just to mention - if there is any body part she wants to improve SHAPE of, lets say traditional booty,arms, chest, then the weight she chooses for that body part should be challenging to complete reps with (repetition range anywhere from 8-15).


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Avena:2561210 said:


> Breda, you can wait out - maybe I suddenly grow huge traps and square jaw out of all those protein shakes I'm having (can I mention creatine on this forum?) and then sure I would have to look for a new boyfriend! :cool2:
> 
> And yes, nothing bad with running to do the "reshape-my-body" program partly. But the key to finish it with a shiny glaze on top is...weights!


No problem, I'd take you with traps, a square jaw and full beard. We'd just have to get an extra shaver socket lol

If use protein shakes (steroid shakes) and creatine (steroid dust) can you up the dose so your boyfriend gets rid sooner rather than later


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

UKBenC:2561216 said:


> I understand that whats happening is shes loosing fat from all over its just that the places that have the most fat are the places she wants to concentrate on so its a win win for her.
> 
> I will continue to use the word tone cause to me its not about toneing a muscle its more the shape of a body, if you dont like it then thats fair enough I understand that but it wont change anything.


I didn't literally mean stop using the word but understand that "tone" is an incorrect term that doesn't mean anything


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> No problem, I'd take you with traps, a square jaw and full beard. We'd just have to get an extra shaver socket lol
> 
> If use protein shakes (steroid shakes) and creatine (steroid dust) can you up the dose so your boyfriend gets rid sooner rather than later


Haaa, ha, haa, you just made me laugh at computer screen. Lol! :thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to 'trick' my wife into weight training. She says she doesn't want to get all bulky no matter how many times I tell her that's mostly down to diet she will not have it.

When I say trick - this is the sort of routine I give here

DB bench press 8-10 reps

Goblet Squat 8-10 reps

Pull Ups (assisted) 8-10 reps

400 meter sprint

100 meter walk

rpt x 3

Push, legs, pull cardio I'll give her 2 or 3 little circuits like this and she enjoys it. Before it was all about the Zumba and cardio and I had to put up with hearing "why is my body shape not changing I'm loosing weight but not getting any tone?"

Now she is coming around to weight trainin as is seeing improvements in her definition, posture and well-being. I'm liking the changes too.

If you look around any commercial gym you will see out of shape women taking part in classes, doing long slow cardio or endless sit ups but the women who look in shape are the ones lifting weights.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ask Katy for access to the Powder Room.... its a private area for girls only
> 
> The female section of the board is prob quiet as most of the female trainers got p1ssed off and left a while ago lol......
> 
> OMG mate.... I'm devastated.... you mean you don't fancy me? How ever shall I survive....??? :crying:


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Avena said:


> ...and just to mention - if there is any body part she wants to improve SHAPE of, lets say traditional booty,arms, chest, then the weight she chooses for that body part should be challenging to complete reps with (repetition range anywhere from 8-15).


Thanks i'll let her know 



Breda said:


> I didn't literally mean stop using the word but understand that "tone" is an incorrect term that doesn't mean anything


Sorry mate I thought you were having a go. I hate the internet sometimes and how things can be read in different ways.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jeez I'm guessing you're a user then... Not roid bashing I just don't think women shouldn't have higher test levels than men it doesn't seem right to me in any way :confused1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

UKBenC:2561280 said:


> Sorry mate I thought you were having a go. I hate the internet sometimes and how things can be read in different ways.


Don't apologise mate if I was havin a go you'd know


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Wardy21 said:


> Jeez I'm guessing you're a user then... Not roid bashing I just don't think women shouldn't have higher test levels than men it doesn't seem right to me in any way :confused1:


Using gear does not necessarily mean our test levels will be higher than a blokes.... In fact, such a thing is exceptionally unlikely


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

who cares if zaras a user....she looks fkn good doesnt she??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Using gear does not necessarily mean our test levels will be higher than a blokes.... In fact, such a thing is exceptionally unlikely


I don't know the details tbh I just assumed if you're using gear and increasing test by what 6-8 times the normal level it would bring it way above that of a blokes...

Just when I see women like this it makes you wonder if they have taken the sport abit too far :whistling:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Put it this way guys - how many people do you see who never change? Aye, loads. Why? They all follow the misguided untruths that a lot of PT's and gym's give out about toning etc. Gains the gym money but no results for the end user. Lots of good friendly advice in this thread [  ]


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Wardy21 said:


> I don't know the details tbh I just assumed if you're using gear and increasing test by what 6-8 times the normal level it would bring it way above that of a blokes...
> 
> Just when I see women like this it makes you wonder if they have taken the sport abit too far :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 65710


Couldn't say the same about most top end MALE pro's?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wardy21:2561322 said:


> I don't know the details tbh I just assumed if you're using gear and increasing test by what 6-8 times the normal level it would bring it way above that of a blokes...
> 
> Just when I see women like this it makes you wonder if they have taken the sport abit too far :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 65710


Imagine if that was actually Zara :lol:

You might think she's taken it too far mate but you can't deny her conditioning or "tone"

She puts Pap to shame


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy:2561317 said:


> who cares if zaras a user....she looks fkn good doesnt she??


Yes.... Yes she does


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> Imagine if that was actually Zara :lol:
> 
> You might think she's taken it too far mate but you can't deny her conditioning or "tone"
> 
> She puts Pap to shame


Aye, she does. It takes a lot more than gear to get big


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Couldn't say the same about most top end MALE pro's?


yeah but hes a bloke and looks like a muscly bloke (all beit best in the biz) a women has a natural figure/physique as does a man and they are completely different in case you didnt notice 

when a woman is so jacked she loses all appearance of a woman and looks more like a man then surely its gone too far...

not a personal dig on zara cause i agree she looks amazing.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Couldn't say the same about most top end MALE pro's?


Just to enforce this point - I showed my 4 year old niece a photos of male competitors from Olympia and she run away screaming - Monster! Monster! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

They are monsters tho so she ain't wrong


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Wardy21 said:


> yeah but hes a bloke and looks like a muscly bloke (all beit best in the biz) a women has a natural figure/physique as does a man and they are completely different in case you didnt notice
> 
> when a woman is so jacked she loses all appearance of a woman and looks more like a man then surely its gone too far...
> 
> not a personal dig on zara cause i agree she looks amazing.


The point of this thread is girls thinking they will end up looking like that woman you posted if they lift weights.

Well let me tell you this, that woman in hammering in the test and everything else going.

I use gear, and not just the bog-standard "anavar and clen" cycles either.... yet I would need to increase my use by several hundred percent AND train balls to the wall (inc the diet that goes with that) for 5-10 years to come anywhere near the standard of the woman you pictured.

Hence the point we are all trying to make..... no amount of lifting weights in the gym is ever going to make a girl look like that without the 10+ years of gear, diet and lifting/lifestyle that goes with it.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Sorry for being dull but can you explain that in a way that I can understand. Gaining muscle without calories to do so. How does this work buddy?


Well obviously to gain a lot of size you are going to need a lot of extra protein and calories in general? Most girls I know don't really tend to eat a lot? Also I am sure that oestrogen breaks down muscle doesn't it?

All I was saying that even without adequate amounts of protein and food in general, lifting heavy weights would still cause a female to beef up? I know my girlfriends mum lifted heavy weights at the gym for about a year and she beefed up a stupid amount, she was about 13 stone? And she didn't exactly eat a lot. Now she has stopped and probably eats even less she is the opposite, about 7 stone?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> Well obviously to gain a lot of size you are going to need a lot of extra protein and calories in general? Most girls I know don't really tend to eat a lot? Also I am sure that oestrogen breaks down muscle doesn't it?
> 
> All I was saying that even without adequate amounts of protein and food in general, lifting heavy weights would still cause a female to beef up? I know my girlfriends mum lifted heavy weights at the gym for about a year and she beefed up a stupid amount, she was about 13 stone? And she didn't exactly eat a lot. Now she has stopped and probably eats even less she is the opposite, about 7 stone?


So she put on 6 stone of muscle in a year??

**** me! Whats her secret..???? :lol:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> So she put on 6 stone of muscle in a year??
> 
> **** me! Whats her secret..???? :lol:


No? Was obviously some fat as well?

And she started off at about 10-11 stone BEFORE going to the gym? She then dropped down after she stopped over the course of a couple of years to 7 stone or there about :S


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BoxerJay:2561439 said:


> Well obviously to gain a lot of size you are going to need a lot of extra protein and calories in general? Most girls I know don't really tend to eat a lot? Also I am sure that oestrogen breaks down muscle doesn't it?
> 
> All I was saying that even without adequate amounts of protein and food in general, lifting heavy weights would still cause a female to beef up? I know my girlfriends mum lifted heavy weights at the gym for about a year and she beefed up a stupid amount, she was about 14 stone? And she didn't exactly eat a lot. Now she has stopped and probably eats even less she is the opposite.


You've just contradicted yourself mate. On one hand your saying you have to eat a sh!t load of protein and cals to gain muscle and that oestrogen breaks down muscle (not sure how true that is)

Then on the other hand you're saying your girls mum went gym, lifted heavy, hardly ate anything and got big, hmmmm, maybe she was eating more than you knew, maybe she was losing a lot of fat and that gave the illusion that she was getting bigger, maybe she weighed more because muscle weighs more than fat..... Who knows?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I honestly don't know the ins and outs of the whole thing, all I know is she went from skinny, to bulky, and back to skinny again. Could of been any number of reasons, although the only thing that changed to my knowledge was maybe eating a tad more and lifting heavy weights.

For all i know she could of been eating 20 bars mars a night before bed haha - But fair enough people, I'm not that clued up on things an I'm just making myself look an **** so I'll leave this thread lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Listen, with clean diet and lifting weights (as female gym-goer should do) only thing woman would gain would be some barely noticeable lean muscle. Which would manifest it self in so called "tone" - firm skin and all.

When I started training and I mean seriously, as competitior, with diet to match, I gained some weight in muscle, lost some fat(because I did not use training as an excuse to pig-out) and whoa-laa! I love the results! And my boyfriend does, and my female relatives and friends do, BUT they are still not convinced that they should try and do what I'm doing instead of buying gimmicks off TV-shop. That is what I don't get and am trying to get my head round. By reading opinions on this thread Im sure that part of the problem is rooted ideas. Can only imagine what opinions on female weight training are Outside bodybuilding forums! :sad:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> The point of this thread is girls thinking they will end up looking like that woman you posted if they lift weights.
> 
> Well let me tell you this, that woman in hammering in the test and everything else going.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with what you're saying about women saying 'I don't want to get big and muscley' because thats basically never gonna happen naturally and myself have been trying to get some girl mates into weights for toning/posture etc.

Would you agree women like the one I've posted have taken it too far and completely lost site of the fact they are a woman? I mean I love BBing and I like watching female physiques but even from a BB POV aesthetically she looks horrible to me...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

P.s.

And weight training is really not a route to skinny size 4 frame. Those who want that look can search their own ways to achieve that. I'm here to talk for sexy curves and amazonian beauty


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> Well obviously to gain a lot of size you are going to need a lot of extra protein and calories in general? Most girls I know don't really tend to eat a lot? Also I am sure that oestrogen breaks down muscle doesn't it?
> 
> All I was saying that even without adequate amounts of protein and food in general, lifting heavy weights would still cause a female to beef up?* I know my girlfriends mum lifted heavy weights at the gym for about a year and she beefed up a stupid amount*, she was about 13 stone? And she didn't exactly eat a lot. Now she has stopped and probably eats even less she is the opposite, about 7 stone?


HOW? With what? What honestly do you think muscle is made out of?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

silly silly impossible claims dot com lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What you tryin to say?

Care to explain just incase a few have missed it


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

hmm i think most girls generally want to look better than other girls, these girls i dont like, but the girls that compete yes plz. Girls do not generally train to be healthy, in my experience usually self absorbed, they think weights are for bulk not resistance training.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Put it this way guys - how many people do you see who never change? Aye, loads. Why? They all follow the misguided untruths that a lot of PT's and gym's give out about toning etc. Gains the gym money but no results for the end user. Lots of good friendly advice in this thread [  ]


 January comes and they are all rubbing their hands with glee ready to set up those 12-monthly direct debits and only to see the new member maybe regularly in Jan, once in Feb..and that's it... but the DD keeps on issuing, BUT membership goes on back burner.. but they keep it open 'just in case' an event comes up when they might need to plod on tread for a few days.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Avena said:


> Listen, with clean diet and lifting weights (as female gym-goer should do) only thing woman would gain would be some barely noticeable lean muscle. Which would manifest it self in so called "tone" - firm skin and all.
> 
> When I started training and I mean seriously, as competitior, with diet to match, I gained some weight in muscle, lost some fat(because I did not use training as an excuse to pig-out) and whoa-laa! I love the results! And my boyfriend does, and my female relatives and friends do, BUT they are still not convinced that they should try and do what I'm doing instead of buying gimmicks off TV-shop. That is what I don't get and am trying to get my head round. By reading opinions on this thread Im sure that part of the problem is rooted ideas. Can only imagine what opinions on female weight training are Outside bodybuilding forums! :sad:


People watch these infomercials saying use this for only 10 minutes eveyday to get the body you want and they believe it . I wonder how many people have one or more of these so call miracle machines under the bed or in the attic . Most people look for easy ways to achieve thier goals .


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> No? Was obviously some fat as well?
> 
> And she started off at about 10-11 stone BEFORE going to the gym? She then dropped down after she stopped over the course of a couple of years to 7 stone or there about :S


So she was fat.... Got fatter.... now has lost the fat.

Whats that got to do with lifting weights?

Lifting weights don't make you fat...... 



Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I agree with what you're saying about women saying 'I don't want to get big and muscley' because thats basically never gonna happen naturally and myself have been trying to get some girl mates into weights for toning/posture etc.
> 
> *Would you agree women like the one I've posted have taken it too far and completely lost site of the fact they are a woman? I mean I love BBing and I like watching female physiques but even from a BB POV aesthetically she looks horrible to me...*


No.

I absolutely catagorically WOULD NOT agree!

Go ask Jay Cutler why he bodybuilds.... I can absolutely assure you he won't say it's to pull birds!!!!

Then go ask most females what they think of male bodybuilders.... they'll nearly all say they look disgusting.

Men don't do it to look pleasing to the opposite sex, and neither do we!

We each have our own level of how far we are personally prepared to go, but NOBODY can say when you've taken it "too far" as that's entirely a personal choice.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I love my 'toned' look & I'm sure all the females that train do too otherwise they would stay at home being the good little housewife instead of doing something they really enjoy


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Linny said:


> I love my 'toned' look & I'm sure all the females that train do too otherwise they would stay at home being the good little housewife instead of doing something they really enjoy


Hey chicka.... exackerly :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey chicka.... exackerly :thumb:


Zara we must not forget though.... We only train for men's approval otherwise we are doomed Lmfao xx


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Linny said:


> Zara we must not forget though.... We only train for men's approval otherwise we are doomed Lmfao xx


Must come in handy though, all that strength you have built - with scrubbing down all those pots and pans... :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Must come in handy though, all that strength you have built - with scrubbing down all those pots and pans... :lol:


You not heard of paper plates??? Jeez lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Linny said:


> Zara we must not forget though.... We only train for men's approval otherwise we are doomed Lmfao xx


Awwwwww shite! I forgot!!

What the hell am I gonna do???? :blink:

:lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Linny said:


> You not heard of paper plates??? Jeez lol


I like your style Linny!! :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Conscript said:


> Must come in handy though, all that strength you have built - with scrubbing down all those pots and pans... :lol:


Linny's too busy with her vroom vrooms.......


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Misses Muscle - Loves the jobs Men hate! :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Only read the first page lol, as contentious as it is to say, the reason stick thin anorexics are pushed so much in the fashion industry isssss.....drum rollllll

Cos' gay men rule the fashion world, and gay men don't care about curvy women they care about women who look as boy-like as possible.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Awwwwww shite! I forgot!!
> 
> What the hell am I gonna do???? :blink:
> 
> :lol:


I heard there's a cut out size model on eBay with instructions of what we must do to attain a man, goes back to Victorian times but at least we won't remain barren... Or the men could just marry their mothers  xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Linny said:


> I heard there's a cut out size model on eBay with instructions of what we must do to attain a man, goes back to Victorian times but at least we won't remain barren... Or the men could just marry their mothers  xxx


Really.....???? Ohhhh have you got a link?? Can you really get a man if you follow the instructions?? I mean, who cares what he looks like, if he trains, what shape he's in, whether he's a nice guy, what he thinks of us, whether he "allows" us to have our own lives, what his morals are like etc..... SO LONG AS WE GET ONE!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Katy said:


> I have heard of a theory that the stick thin cat walk models are selected because so many fashion designrs are gay and desire young, 'athletic' men....not sure if there's truth in that though!


Apparently this is true according to Tom.......or so he says, how he knows I've no fcuking idea but I'm just repeating what I'm told........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> I have heard of a theory that the stick thin cat walk models are selected because so many fashion designrs are gay and desire young, 'athletic' men....not sure if there's truth in that though!


This may sound stupis but this was one of the things that ld me to believe George Micheal was gay before he "came out"

He always chose flat chested almost male looking models in his videos...


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Avena said:


> After weight training, posing at home and for "soft" photo-shoot:
> 
> View attachment 65705


you look great in that weight training pic, not that you look bad in others. Just the weight training one stood out when I saw the post


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

gummyp said:


> you look great in that weight training pic, not that you look bad in others. Just the weight training one stood out when I saw the post


Thanks! That is what training 6 x times a week has done to me. Not too bad. Not Ronnie's arms just yet!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Yesterday many things that we have discussed here came to one place - my gym.

I was doing my shoulder sesh and there a woman came in the gym for induction. So the male trainer that instructed her (I have always detested him with passion!) showed her how to use the cardio equipment then loudly started to mess up her brain with talk about some fecking neuro-pulmonar-faciliatating-DNA-toe-stretching and by the time I was leaving the gym, she was sitting on Powerplate under his instructions. Not ONCE I mean ONCE he brought her over to show what's in weights section or explained how it might benefit...

Another woman came up to me and asked - are you a trainer?

She has been training with the aforementioned d*ckhead for a while now and is seeing no results. Surprise, surprise! :thumbdown:

So we talked a while, she was very intersted in what I'm doing in the gym, even competitions interested her! And I could straight away see that she would have a good potential as well... Shame I'm moving soon, otherwise the problem of not having a training buddy would be sorted!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> So she was fat.... Got fatter.... now has lost the fat.
> 
> Whats that got to do with lifting weights?
> 
> ...


I know BBing isnt about looking sexually appealing to the opposite sex I am just saying when you are judging a females physique and she doesn't even look female cause shes upped her test levels so much then she might aswell be lined up next to the men...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Wardy you can go to bed in peace tonight because 99.9999% of population agree with you. Female bodybuilders are judged purely on muscularity, not on being female, so whatever it takes to win.

But there are plenty of divisions where being feminine is as important as muscular shape. And it is forever out of focus. So much so that it gets really annoying.

Female fitness, figure, bodyfitness, bikini.. it needs more advertising. People are just unaware those things exist. When I say I'm training for figure, everybody goes - what's that?? When I mention bodybuilding everybody goes - just dont grow too big muscles...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The thing is, only shocking items get into papers. It sells copy. Thats all the general public know about.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> I know BBing isnt about looking sexually appealing to the opposite sex I am just saying when you are judging a females physique and she doesn't even look female cause shes upped her test levels so much then she might aswell be lined up next to the men...


head nail on

but on the other hand, the reason they divide the womens comp into 4 cats is so that they CAN judge women on their bodybuilding. lets face it, women bodybuilders look like monsters and male bodybuilders look the same.

the extreme of the sport is not a good look to everyone but each to their own. admiring the amount of hard work and years of dedication it takes to make yourself look like a monster should be lapplauded even if you dont like the final package.

i prefer the fitness model look though as do most guys i would think, and im sure the women would prefer mens health guys to ronnie or jay. just the way it is.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I quite like the muscular woman look if im honest as much as its not everyones taste, also like the homely woman look too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Avena said:


> Wardy you can go to bed in peace tonight because 99.9999% of population agree with you. Female bodybuilders are judged purely on muscularity, not on being female, so whatever it takes to win.
> 
> But there are plenty of divisions where being feminine is as important as muscular shape. And it is forever out of focus. So much so that it gets really annoying.
> 
> Female fitness, figure, bodyfitness, bikini.. it needs more advertising. People are just unaware those things exist. When I say I'm training for figure, everybody goes - what's that?? When I mention bodybuilding everybody goes - just dont grow too big muscles...


Exactly! I'm forever explaining to people what I do, training and competining etc, and NOOOOOO-just cos I lift weights, I'm not gonna be huge!

But like you said in an earlier post regarding PT's that just instruct girls to do cardio and not even touch the weights, these just don't help at all-one of my mates had been to a fancy expensive gym (more of a social meeting place than a gym) and had been given a training programme, no weights involved-when I mentioned maybe using a few, straight away it was 'I don't wanna be big & muscly' But then they know how I train, know I lift weights, seen me ready for competition, seen that I'm not huge, and say I look good-why not try weights then!?!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Great post Avena! :rockon:
> 
> Sure thing I am not Fatima Whitbread, I wouldn't like to be. BUT I have ripples in all the right places. I said ripples. :001_tt2: Prob is having a bit of feathering on the delts, or carved abs seems to start this female green with envy attitude, but can't b assd themselves so then bitching kicks in.
> 
> ...


Fatima Whitbread lives in my town(Full of celebs down here) Last time I saw her was a few years back.You would not recognise her.She is lean and likely 50lbs lighter than those images of her in the eighties.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Funny thing is aiming for super heavies. I'll be 110-115kg cut. Wonder if the same people who flame women her will flame me? Doubt it, showing some small minded folk cannot separate sex from sport.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You will look horrible and unsexy Pap and I won't fancy you with all those muscles separated to perfection and well "toned" covered in tan.

Men like you have taken the sport too far and you disgust me


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Funny thing is aiming for super heavies. I'll be 110-115kg cut. Wonder if the same people who flame women her will flame me? Doubt it, showing some small minded folk cannot separate sex from sport.


Why do you require flaming? when you are already schh-moking :blush:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

:wub:

Thanks hun, you embarrass me with your kind words - thanks


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

A big percentage of people especially women believe just touch weights and you get a body like arnie.

If only!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Only read the first page lol, as contentious as it is to say, the reason stick thin anorexics are pushed so much in the fashion industry isssss.....drum rollllll
> 
> Cos' gay men rule the fashion world, and gay men don't care about curvy women they care about women who look as boy-like as possible.


That's the biggest load of crap I've ever heard in my life...up the dose pal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

at the end of the day - I like chicks who train.......I like the look, I love the discipline ...

They share our fuking game.......if some of you little joker sh1t bags who only play at bbeing bodybilders cant show our fuking sisters some respect for their dedication to the game - you shoud seriously STFU because this is a closed world where your ONLY entry ticket is you fuking sweat and the tissue you wear every day.

I'd sooner show our sisters some love that half of you pretenders who never came out the comfort zone.....not once


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

My missus cooks my chicken & rice for the day after while I'm training. I'm quite happy for her to stay out of the gym and get her exercise elsewhere... 

But I would have no issue at all if she wanted to train. The women who train at my gym are the usual gym rats - fat, lifting 5kg slowly and not working up a sweat - wondering why they are still fat heifers. There are a couple however that are very dedicated and look phenomenal. Very attractive if you ask me. They are more bikini models than BBers, which is usually more pleasing on the eye. It's ultimately up to them what they do. If people don't like it tough sh1t.

The general public will find Ronnie Coleman grotesque, never mind when a women achieves the same, relative, success.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> My missus cooks my chicken & rice for the day after while I'm training. I'm quite happy for her to stay out of the gym and get her exercise elsewhere...
> 
> But I would have no issue at all if she wanted to train. The women who train at my gym are the usual gym rats - fat, lifting 5kg slowly and not working up a sweat - wondering why they are still fat heifers. There are a couple however that are very dedicated and look phenomenal. Very attractive if you ask me. They are more bikini models than BBers, which is usually more pleasing on the eye. It's ultimately up to them what they do. If people don't like it tough sh1t.
> 
> The general public will find Ronnie Coleman grotesque, never mind when a women achieves the same, relative, success.


Fat heifers !!! Love it ... Hahaha ... I call them Baba Papas on acid.. Lollll when their doing " bums n tums "


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Breda said:


> I think Too many woman think lookin like a stick thin school girl is hot and they think its really easy to get big muscles and look like a man so they stay away from weights.


I agree with that. They ate scared they will get too big. It's not gonna happen unless they are set on that goal and add male hormones to their plan.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Most girls probably think that lifting weights would make them look like a man.

At one point in history women would have had a basket of berries in one arm, a baby in the other and a pale of water on the head...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Andrew_Bradley said:


> Most girls probably think that lifting weights would make them look like a man.
> 
> At one point in history women would have had a basket of berries in one arm, a baby in the other and a pale of water on the head...


Weight lifting has only existed itself for about 100 years as we know it. Never before then did we have weights being lifted in the way we do! So I call you on that Andrew.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Andrew_Bradley said:


> Most girls probably think that lifting weights would make them look like a man.
> 
> At one point in history women would have had a basket of berries in one arm, a baby in the other and a pale of water on the head...





Papa Lazarou said:


> Weight lifting has only existed itself for about 100 years as we know it. Never before then did we have weights being lifted in the way we do! So I call you on that Andrew.


I'd agree with both - women used to do MUCH more physically in the past and somehow were not concerned about turning in to the mounts of solid muscle. At the same time, right, it was not a purposeful muscle building. But the truth stays the same - wether it's potatoe sack or a dumbell women are made for lifting as much as men are. God didn't give you triceps or pecs for them just to atrophy...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Avena I have'nt got much to add on this subject.

Just wanted to say I was browsing through some of your pics, and didnt realise you are a real life godess. Wow seriously good looking woman. And you work out, does not get much better than that  xx


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

only really see my gf at weekends but sunday morning is gym time, we do a bad boy leg session together and i give her workouts to do through the week when i'm not around, shes not lookin to become a bodybuilder but she likes the fitness girl toned look very much minus the biceps lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hendrix:2602236 said:


> Avena I have'nt got much to add on this subject.
> 
> Just wanted to say I was browsing through some of your pics, and didnt realise you are a real life godess. Wow seriously good looking woman. And you work out, does not get much better than that  xx


Hendrix stop it!.... I'm 1st in the que, then Papa, you can get behind him lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i think we should all stand in a big circle and start windmilling while walking inwards and whoever comes out alive gets her


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jake87:2602257 said:


> i think we should all stand in a big circle and start windmilling while walking inwards and whoever comes out alive gets her


No you cnut you can get behind Hendrix... I cant afford to look any worse than I do


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, Hendrix totally missed the point, but who cares??! :wub:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i think we should all stand in a big circle and start windmilling while walking inwards and whoever comes out alive gets her


The one who gets out alive might be the only one with regrets! :devil2:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Avena said:


> The one who gets out alive might be the only one with regrets! :devil2:


Doubt it it very much!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa [URL=Lazarou:2602301]Lazarou:2602301[/URL] said:


> Doubt it it very much!


Agreed

Only thing they'd regret is not killing everyone sooner


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Avena said:


> The one who gets out alive might be the only one with regrets! :devil2:


only if you look like frank bruno in the morning


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> Only thing they'd regret is not killing everyone sooner


no its too late you cant change your mind, you were on about forming an orderly queue. **** that


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> Only thing they'd regret is not killing everyone sooner


Ooooh smooth talker LOL


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jake87:2602308 said:


> no its too late you cant change your mind, you were on about forming an orderly queue. **** that


Pmsl :lol:

If everybody wants to swing then fcuk it we'll swing but I was only tryin to preserve what little looks I've got.... For Avenas sake obviously :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa [URL=Lazarou:2602313]Lazarou:2602313[/URL] said:


> Ooooh smooth talker LOL


Well unfortunately my avi doesn't do the talking for me


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Pmsl :lol:
> 
> If everybody wants to swing then fcuk it we'll swing but I was only tryin to preserve what little looks I've got.... For Avenas sake obviously :whistling:


For my sake, carry on talking boys, it's funny :lol:

I like a good talker, I'm a woman!

Don't like conflict's to be resolved with fists though. Sweet giant - that's more my type of a man. Like body-builder offseason... anyone here fits the bill?

Ahh..all of you.. :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Avena:2602344 said:


> For my sake, carry on talking boys, it's funny :lol:
> 
> I like a good talker, I'm a woman!
> 
> ...


I don't like conflicts to be resolved with fist either that's more Jake87 style 

Ordely Que it is lads

I've got the off season look goin on but i'm workin on the body builder part


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> I don't like conflicts to be resolved with fist either that's more Jake87 style
> 
> Ordely Que it is lads
> 
> I've got the off season look goin on but i'm workin on the body builder part


Do you work in sales? If no, you should!


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ordely Que it is lads


 :blink:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Avena:2602401 said:


> Do you work in sales? If no, you should!


Lol no I don't but If its something you like then I can look into it


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing better than a girl that lifts


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Breda said:


> I don't like conflicts to be resolved with fist either that's more Jake87 style
> 
> Ordely Que it is lads
> 
> I've got the off season look goin on but i'm workin on the body builder part


until robsta turns up. thats when i'm getting in that fcuking queue pmsl


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Breda and Papa, I think you'll find i was here first  My milkshake brings all the girls to the yard, and damn right its better than yours


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Saw these pics and thought they just go with the thought of this forum (bar the comments above  )


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The girls in them pics look awesome, some very hard graft gone into achieving that.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Those thighs on the more muscular ladies.......  (in a non sexual way of course) but those legs are sexy, I'm sorry but it had to be said.

More specifically the lady in the blue and black


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> The girls in them pics look awesome, some very hard graft gone into achieving that.


totally agree.


----------



## princess.mia69 (Jan 4, 2012)

:thumbup1:

Hi Guys

Just joined the forum today.

Started weights back in the 80's but after being distracted by life, I'm back.

I have 6 years to catch up on since I had my son.

I've heard all the negative comments about women losing their femininity but I aim to keep my boobies if I can, but I intend to compete at least once and that is my aim.

If I fail, at least I tried.

I look forward to reading your comments as I've not yet joined a gym, I'm building up my aerobic capacity whilst all the stuff I've picked up over the years, and dancing my way to fitness and the developing the muscles I desire.

I'm still seeking a guuud gym that has everything I need: If they have a spa, there's no facilities to play badminton, Lol

The search continues. :lol:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

princess.mia69 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> ...


Hello and good luck


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

princess.mia69 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> ...


You have some good attitude there girl! So many women think that with having a child their life as a fit and healthy woman has ended. But there are other women who embark on a fitness programs to reclaim their bodies and end up in the best shape of their life. If you look then many figure competitors have children.

Best of luck to you and keep posting!

And welll...you do seem to want a lot from the gym..But believe me, once you really get in to things, they can provide you with an empty room and a barbell and you'll have all the fun there is! :lol:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Every day I get told muscles on girls are disgusting by the girls in my office who are little more than chicken carcasses with make up on. Balls to that.

I train hard I eat clean and im gonna get as big and ripped as I can while avoiding the masculine traits. (boobs getting smaller as the body fat drops but not bothered)

I don't care what anyone else thinks of my body, if I look it the mirror and can crack a smile then im happy.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

secondhandsoul said:


> Every day I get told muscles on girls are disgusting by the girls in my office who are little more than chicken carcasses with make up on. Balls to that.
> 
> I train hard I eat clean and im gonna get as big and ripped as I can while avoiding the masculine traits. (boobs getting smaller as the body fat drops but not bothered)
> 
> I don't care what anyone else thinks of my body, if I look it the mirror and can crack a smile then im happy.


that sounds like words a lot of people should listen too.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan lin Bailey is stunning


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Love this thread, I think women wiv muscles look fabulous, was at the body building show last year in belfast and just thought the women looked amazing so impressive all that hard work, im trying to strip back more fat and then get proper into building some muscle


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I used to see a chick lift weights at my gym a while back, she even had a haircut like Jamie Eason.

Her figure was so tight, hard not to keep looking at her :drool:

I suggested to a chick recently that she should try lifting weights and she was having none of it. Shame.

Most girls think cardio is the only way.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

StevieTheTV said:


> Agreed, in my job 90% of the people I deal with are woman, and they are all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Attracted to lots of them too, funny how image goes out the window when you have a conversation !


Where do you work, a bra shop?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

athletic women look really good, but you can't get through to 99.5% of the women out there. I had one at work who was stick thin and still needed to 'loose 5 pounds'???? she had no shape whatsoever... I tried to explain it to here but in one ear out the other..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Rykard said:


> athletic women look really good, but you can't get through to 99.5% of the women out there. I had one at work who was stick thin and still needed to 'loose 5 pounds'???? she had no shape whatsoever... I tried to explain it to here but in one ear out the other..


Enough to drive you insane. I'll talk to anyone about fitness and nutrition but I've found the majority of girls just like to hear there own voices. In one ear and out the other and say things like oh I won't be eating today as I had a sandwich yesterday then won't accept its a very unhealthy way to live. I've still got all the time in the world for people who put a little effort in but for the most part I try to avoid talking about it with people who have no intention of listening and think people who get in shape do it by magic. If I didn't have access to the net and great forums like this I'd go crazy loo


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

yep had that 'i've had 400 cals for breakfast' - 2 x 200 calorie breakfast bars is not breakfast!!!!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

What a revelation it would be if women would understand men LIKED a little muscle on women... or well, most of us on here do, the guys who wear skinny jeans won't but they ain't men at the end of the day.

My Mrs understands to some extent, the importance of weight training in her workouts. Just wish she'd ramp it up a little, I would take her to my gym with me but it's a predominantly male place, very large 'intimidating' guys train there, she'd feel out of depth for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Yuk. Those pics nearly put me off my breakfast


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> View attachment 75319
> 
> 
> View attachment 75320
> ...


That trully is horrific!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> Catwalk models. Looks unhealthy to me and gives the wrong image to young women/Girls.


Those girls ARE very ill indeed..

I want to cry out loud when I see girls with so called skinny-fat bodies (and this body-type is quickly spreading).



They are size 8, but still soft, flabby, fat! And that is because girls have dieted away all their muscle and haven't done any exercise to keep their curves taut and shape sexy. As a result they are still not happy with their bodies, look at the flabby stomach and thighs and decide to loose even more weight by not eating.

Sometimes I look at girls(and guys!) like that at the gym and think that if only i would know that person would listen to me, I would get them off the treadmill, off the fad diets and transform their bodies in no time via exercise that they are most afraid of - weight training!

I think it's the same when a hair-dresser looks at somebody with messy hair in a shade that doesn't suit them...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> So I ask you guys - what are your girlfriends doing while you're at gym? Do you like women that lift weights? Would you encourage girls to take up lifting? Any other thoughts on this?
> View attachment 65621
> View attachment 65622
> View attachment 65623
> ...


I adore athletic women!

In fact I only ever go for athletic women.

I think it says a lot about their character too, and I think each on of those lasses shown is gorgeous - and being a big testosterone monster I would happily smash all of their backdoors in!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

think theyre all off playing online Bingo!

trouble is, and i see this every weekend at work, is that the population is getting fatter and more lazy. But because more ppl are getting fat, those that are over weight seem to think its acceptable as they see so many other fat useless waste of spaces? lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i got no complaints :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> think theyre all off playing online Bingo!
> 
> trouble is, and i see this every weekend at work, is that the population is getting fatter and more lazy. But because more ppl are getting fat, those that are over weight seem to think its acceptable as they see so many other fat useless waste of spaces? lol


Your completely right mate!! for every fatty in out work theres someone who is seriously obese so that makes the fatties think its not so bad, i look ok compared to the obese one lol! Mentality of some people shocks me.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your completely right mate!! for every fatty in out work theres someone who is seriously obese so that makes the fatties think its not so bad, i look ok compared to the obese one lol! Mentality of some people shocks me.


I was just talking about this to my friends. Now, when it is announced that the average dress size of women in this country is 16, it is seen as "norm". No more fat or overweight, but normal! Which it isn't of course...


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Avena said:


> Those girls ARE very ill indeed..
> 
> I want to cry out loud when I see girls with so called skinny-fat bodies (and this body-type is quickly spreading).
> 
> ...


re: above.........people now a days would rather get pi$$ed and keep weight off due to there horrendous alcohol intake rather than train


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena said:


> I was just talking about this to my friends. Now, when it is announced that the average dress size of women in this country is 16, it is seen as "norm". No more fat or overweight, but normal! Which it isn't of course...


Very worrying. We are turning into america in that respect. It sickens me, to the point i struggle to get on with fatties because they have such disregard for their looks/health. That sounds very shallow but just angers me when i see them scoffing their face and all i can think is "yep, my tax money will go towards your care when your health is horrendous when your older"


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Avena said:


> What has happened to women?
> 
> I'm genuinely upset... Are there really so few females out there willing to train hard in the gym? Or is it just that nobody has shown/encouraged them to take a new path away from hours on the treadmill or, worse, in front of telly. Women who have started lifting weights have never looked back - why then weight lifting is still such a no-go zone when women set on improving their bodies?
> 
> ...


reps!

Wish more women would do this, i think every guy on here will agree... trying to get my girlfriend from zoomba to working with weights with me. She still believes that 1kg dumbells and dancing will get her the body she wants... when in actual fact its all about weight lifting and slight cardio.

If ya lived near me id marry you haha


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Few women post here anymore because at 1 point it was overrun, with derogatory male comments towards them.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Any women who is serious about training can generally handle those sort of comments. Ive had to deal with them online, in work and even.at the gym?!? I know alot of the chat here is banter and it would never put me off coming. It's a wealth of information as long as you can filter out some of the crap, like anywhere else on the internet


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm serious about my training, I don't choose to read **** towards the females, we train fcking hard n heavy, we still have feelings. A female BB is for life, not just for Xmas


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Linny said:


> I'm serious about my training, I don't choose to read **** towards the females, we train fcking hard n heavy, we still have feelings. A female BB is for life, not just for Xmas


True dat


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Growing up in NZ where women do a lot of sport, it is a natural progression to go on to do weight training in a gym. Lots of girls like looking fit and strong and there is not the obsession with being skinny that is in the UK. Aus, South Africa are the same.

I have trained for over 10 years, with a 4 day split routine, fairly intense; including squats, deads, etc - I find it hard to bulk up! I like the look of curve from firm muscle and a bit of muscle definition.

It's a shame that the media seems to have influenced women so much in the UK


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The media influence everything in the uk too much. They pretty much even pick the football team ffs.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I was on here a few years back, got a new username now because I forgot it.

I all about lifting hard and heavy. (I hate cardio and only do what is necessary).

I work my ass off and will one day step on that stage!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife collects workout equipment but only uses it on the day of purchase. Her elyptical strider does make a handy place to keep her coats though, was cheaper than an extra wardrobe! I did get hopefull when she announced she had bough a new pair of trainers, only to find they where high heel trainers (true honest).

On a serious note though, theres not a single female who works weights at my gym other than a small amount of legwork for tone.


----------

